# Random shots and bathtime for finn



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I is soo manwee i can chew pink bones! 








Playtime








finn and my youngest








Noooo Hep mez dis wady is twying to dwown meez!!!








dis is jus tewwible
























He looks so different wet. lol








stop de insanityyyy!!








My dad 








"TOYS!!"








Dees one is my fabowit!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

omg, Finn is just precious! love all the pics


----------



## Miinerva (Jun 10, 2011)

That is just too cute. Should be illegal :-D


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

I just adore him. I love the pics


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

What a cutie. He looks like he enjoys bath time as much as Bella does. Which is not much. lol


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Love the story telling it really made me giggle he is so cute just want to give him kisses xxx


----------



## Lenchan (Dec 15, 2010)

lovley pics!!!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

So cute. I went a got my supplies to give Amberleah a bath today but it is too cold so I have to wait till warm day.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

so cute! i love Finns colour x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG, I didn't think Finn could get any cuter and then... there he is. Cuter. HA! He is adorable! Love how he is watching big sister Leila. Just adorable.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Cheryl, eeep, he is sooo precious! The bath pics were killing me with their cuteness and your captions always crack me up.  Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

Finn is adorable !! Always has this cute face


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi finn is already one of my favorites so i really enjoyed his pics and cute story with the pics thanks


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh I just love him!!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

OMG I love Finn. He is adorable


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

He is so darn cute. The bath pics are great. Mine hate baths but if they get too hot outside they will stand in the water bowl.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

He's way top cute!!!!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Wonderful photos


----------

